# How many stocks are in your TFSA?



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I got 17 (well some are ETFs, funds, reits, etc which I guess technically aren't stocks?). All of them are TSX stocks. I do hold American stocks too but they're in my RRSP. I realize this is a useless metric but I'm just curious how my TFSA looks compared to other peoples'.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

7 on my TFSA and 8 on my wife's....


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

17 different investments in your TFSA?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i have 4 stocks & 2 short calls.

the account was north of 60k earlier this year but 3 out of the 4 are resource/energy so the poor old tax-free swanned down to 50k. Tomorrow i don't even want to look.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

About 80, in one mutual fund.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

3 in mine, 1 in my spouses


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

There are 2 left and I will be selling them all by year end


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

3, but 1 of them is just a drip that dropped after I'd sold the main stock. Just hanging on to it for no apparent reason, really. So if you ignore that one (worth only $200), then 2. 

17 seems like a lot.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I got 4 - 2 banks, 1 energy, 1 REIT.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

TFSA consists of 2 stock positions.


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

I've just counted and oddly found that I also have 17 different stocks in my TFSA. My RRSP is a pure couch potato portfolio, but when the TFSA was introduced I thought I'd experiment with dividend stock investing. It seems I'm regularly running across good dividend payers that are discounted for various reasons, so I pick them up and just let them DRIP. It's a strategy that is working relatively well, but not as well as the couch potato approach. I'm thinking with the size my TFSA will be with the 2015 contribution, that it may be time to convert that portfolio to a couch potato approach also.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

chantl01 said:


> I've just counted and oddly found that I also have 17 different stocks in my TFSA. My RRSP is a pure couch potato portfolio, but when the TFSA was introduced I thought I'd experiment with dividend stock investing. It seems I'm regularly running across good dividend payers that are discounted for various reasons, so I pick them up and just let them DRIP. It's a strategy that is working relatively well, but not as well as the couch potato approach. I'm thinking with the size my TFSA will be with the 2015 contribution, that it may be time to convert that portfolio to a couch potato approach also.


I'm mostly dividend investor and compare performance of my portfolio )all accounts as one) vs coach potato benchmark applicable to my age (40% bonds ETF, 20% XIU, 20% VTI, 20% VEA). So far my portfolio always beats this benchmark...


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

gibor said:


> I'm mostly dividend investor and compare performance of my portfolio )all accounts as one) vs coach potato benchmark applicable to my age (40% bonds ETF, 20% XIU, 20% VTI, 20% VEA). So far my portfolio always beats this benchmark...


Do you have 40% bonds in your portfolio too? If not, it's not a fair benchmark.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Spudd said:


> Do you have 40% bonds in your portfolio too? If not, it's not a fair benchmark.


I have bonds , but less than 40%... on other hand I also have some cash and I have many stocks with very low beta (much lower than XIU or VTI)


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

only two etfs - ZRE & ZAG


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

I have 9 stocks in my TFSA worth a total of $70,647.26.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Currently 4 holdings ,I sold off a bunch of my stocks and bought GRPN when it was at $5.00 which is currently up 41.22% .The others in my account probably don't make sense but I wanted to level out the risk a bit ,they are ENB ,tdb902 and tdb911


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

5 Stocks


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Ethan said:


> I have 9 stocks in my TFSA worth a total of $70,647.26.


Very impressive, do you mind sharing what stocks you have?


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Sherlock where did you disappear to?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

4 in my wife's account (27.3K), 5 in mine (27.2K). thank goodness for BCE & RY. most of mine is invested in BCE - most of hers in RY.
I have some SU from 2010...still above water...others like COS...well...they ain's doin so good.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

37k

fts
td
liq
cnr


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

1980z28 said:


> 37k
> 
> fts
> td
> ...


6 Holdings

26.5K

FTS
TA
TDB900 
XDV
D-UN
MFC


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

7 stocks, 21K invested:

25.6% BCE
21.9% TD
18.9% POT
16.2% MFC
11.6% HSE
5% CCO
0.7% ELW.VN

(Barely breaking even with dividends, my husband's earning more with his 20K in 3% People's Trust TFSA lol)


----------



## moisimplementmoi (Oct 20, 2014)

3 holdings . all RE trusts


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

RBull said:


> Sherlock where did you disappear to?


Don't worry, I'm reading all the replies...


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Sherlock said:


> Don't worry, I'm reading all the replies...


Is it 17 different investments?


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

None, 23k in the Mawer Balanced Fund.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

1 in mine, a REIT, 1 in wifes.


----------



## snowbird (Jun 14, 2012)

4 in mine: $31K invested 

AGU 40%
FTS 25%
BCE 17.5%
TRP 17.5%


----------

